# Info on another find.



## lmm422 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone who helped me with info on my last finds.  I have another bike i need some help with.  I have attached some pictures.


----------



## Kato (Sep 8, 2018)

It's called a Velocipede - sorta looks like a Colson from early 1900's
Google " Colson Fairy Velocipede "

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-fairy-velocipede-help.103015/


----------



## lmm422 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thats what I thought but when I looked it up I noticed there is nothing on front.  I read that there were a number of  counterfeits made.  How do I tell if it is legit...no markings that I can find.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 8, 2018)

This one is the real deal. You don't see the old style tires held on with center twisted wire on reproductions. Plus, overall you can tell this tricycle was well made for actual use and not ornamental display. A couple other major makers of this tiller type of tricycle were Worthington and Gendron. Worthington later was formed into the Colson Co. in 1917.

Dave


----------



## locomotion (Sep 15, 2018)

They must of made a lot of these types of trikes back in the day, because we see a lot of them still around + all the reproductions.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 15, 2018)

locomotion said:


> They must of made a lot of these types of trikes back in the day, because we see a lot of them still around + all the reproductions.




From what I've seen in collector books, this tiller style tricycle design, the children's size anyway, was made from the later 1800s to the 1920s. They were well suited for girls due to the view that it wasn't proper for even little girls to straddle the frame bar on a regular tricycle. Boys rode them, too, when their parents wanted them to have a more stable type of tricycle. By the 1920s, apparently the views on what was proper had changed enough that most girls were riding the regular style tricycles just like boys, and the tiller style trikes were pretty much phased out of production. Helps in dating them knowing any original one you find has to be pre-1930. The oldest ones from the 1800s mostly had metal, "bone shaker" wheels. Moving closer and into the 1900s, rubber tires were applied to the wheels for cushioning.

Dave


----------

